# Emulator detected! please help me!



## lockerraider (Aug 29, 2008)

When I was start a game, a pop-up says "Emulator detected! Please deactivate virtual drive and emulation software. A required security module cannot be activated. This program can not be executed." what should i do?


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Do you have virtual drive software running? (Daemon tools, Alcohol 120% etc)


----------

